# Odd bedfellows...



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Kind of wierd name for a thread, but thought it would be 'interesting.'

Aim of this game is to put your avatar between two other pictures. Could be two other forum members' avatars. Or between two heroes of yours, either musical or non musical. Whatever, just for fun!

Here are my choices, putting myself to one side of Samurai and Klavierspieler. Cats rule, but the king of beasts has to be in the middle.






















Okay, everyone have a go, and be as creative as you like!

The idea for this thread came to me when reading this anecdote, in a collection of light musical stories by John Boyden.

_John Culshaw, the splendid record producer, told me of an occasion when the Decca office was visited by Erich Kleiber, who saw his photograph hanging between those of Clemens Kraus and Karl Bohm. 'You're not going to have my picture hanging between those two old Nazis!' he declared and had their positions changed._ [it must be noted that Maestro Kleiber was in the anti-Nazi resistance during the war, so this issue was a bit sensitive for him!]...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

No players?

I'll make another one, then - done randomly - three members avatars from the opera forum, which I rarely visit:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I guess I just don't understand the pattern that we're supposed to be going for here...


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm offended that no one has used my avatar.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

:tiphat:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Three stages of Vesteralen (without Alfven)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I guess I just don't understand the pattern that we're supposed to be going for here...


Just do what Huilu and Vesteralen did above.

BTW, Vesteralen, who is the lady in the middle?



Moira said:


> I'm offended that no one has used my avatar.


Well keeping the animal theme, I've put your avatar in between those of Nighthawk and quack -


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


You have unwittingly put my Opera Lively avatar directly above Sid James.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Sid James and Wagner - odd bedfellows indeed. I'd rather be 'in bed with' (well, in-between) Madonna...and um...Elvis Presley? :lol:...whose music I like more than that 'old Nazi' to paraphrase Maestro Kleiber -
























...but whatever you do, don't put me between Mr. Rehash, Arvo Part & some of other 'Holy Minimalist.' I'd rather you step on my blue suede shoes, honestly :lol:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Sid James said:


> BTW, Vesteralen, who is the lady in the middle?


Cecile Chaminade

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%A9cile_Chaminade


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm famous! On the same bill as Mozart, well atleast he's not on my bill.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Me between my best TC pals.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Sid James and Wagner - odd bedfellows indeed. I'd rather be 'in bed with' (well, in-between) Madonna...and um...Elvis Presley? :lol:...whose music I like more than that 'old Nazi' to paraphrase Maestro Kleiber -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, isn't that guy on right our very own Science?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hey, isn't that guy on right our very own Science?


Sorry CoAG, I don't get your joke ...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Sorry CoAG, I don't get your joke ...


WHOOPS I do beg your pardon. That's _Philip._ Not Science. My memory fails me. 

Just in case you still don't get the reference, click on this funny thing here --> .


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

My new Mae West avatar in between two composers whose music I've been hearing a lot of lately, Piazzolla & Saint-Saens -
























...'come up and see us sometime' :lol:...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sid James said:


> My new Mae West avatar in between two composers whose music I've been hearing a lot of lately, Piazzolla & Saint-Saens -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mae West? I thought it was Jack Lemmon from Some Like It Hot. Better get my other glasses.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Vaneyes said:


> Mae West? I thought it was Jack Lemmon from Some Like It Hot. Better get my other glasses.


I might get a better picture of her, I think you've got a point, actually (she's too small on the pic I chose)...:tiphat:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

"Why don't you come up sometime, and see me?"

"I like Wagner"


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^We can make beautiful music together :lol:...but not Wagner's...it'll be _The Star Spangled Banner_, as 'counterpoint' to Mae West as the Statue of Liberty...


----------

